# Piano Songs



## e.Blackstar (Apr 10, 2005)

Well, I'm putting this in the Pony because I suppose it's art, even if its not a written art...

I am a middling piano player (I took lessons for three and a half years, but that was two and a half years ago  ) and I am trying to get good again. I want to get back to the point where I can just sit down at anybody's piano and rattle off some impressive-sounding songs, ya know?   

So far the songs that I _really_ want to have in my repertoire (as such  ) are My Heart Will Go On from the movie Titanic (I dunno why...I guess just because it's a pretty song), Greensleeves, Music Box Dancer, a LotR soundtrack medley, a Phantom of the Opera medley, Romanian Rhapsody, Lavander Blue, and a Star Wars medley. I know a lot of those pieces are way beyond me right now (althouh I can rattle off most of MHWGO with only a few mistakes, Music Box Dancer with none, and Lavender Blue with one) but I really want to learn them regardless, and get good enough to play _well_ .

So, anybosy know of any pieces that they think would be very cool to know how to play?


----------



## Zale (Apr 11, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> a Phantom of the Opera medley



I'm sincerely hoping you mean the Iron Maiden version... (I had a look at the guitar tab & almost cried.)

Otherwise: not an expert, but I think most (all?) of Keane's tracks are keyboard-driven, so that might be worth a go. I would think most people would recognise the more popular ones by now.


----------



## Elorendil (Apr 11, 2005)

I might suggest adding a classical piece or two to your repertoire, as well. Perhaps something as well known as Beethoven's Fur Elise or the Moonlight Sonota? Maybe the Entertainer, by Joplin. Now that's a lively tune If you would like a nice, pretty, flowing song, I would suggest Albumblatt by a German dude named Grutzmacher (I think that's it... I don't have my book with me, right k\now). It takes some finesse to pull off, but it really is a lovely piece. One of the ones I have had the privilege of recording 

If you really want to impress people, you could go for Rachmaninoff's Prelude in G Minor, but that piece is very technichally difficult. Or Beethoven's Piano Concerto #1 in C Major. The rhythms (hemiolas! AAACK!!!) in the exposition are murder, though Hmm. On second, thought, those two probably aren't what you're looking for. They sound cool, if you can pull them off, but they're considered to be college level pieces! *runs off to practice piano some more* *pathetically plunks out melody line of the above mentioned Prelude* "G, B flat and D, D, F, G, oops, forgot a sharp already."


----------



## Hammersmith (Apr 11, 2005)

Classical music is always best to learn if you want to get good, but some beautiful piano pieces are Dream Theater's _Space-Dye Vest _and _Wait For Sleep_, neither of which are too taxing (I don't think?) or a slightly tougher _After All These Years_ by Silverchair

My advice, however, would be to find a piano teacher and learn classical piano for a good five or six years.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 11, 2005)

Elorendil said:


> I might suggest adding a classical piece or two to your repertoire, as well. Perhaps something as well known as Beethoven's Fur Elise or the Moonlight Sonota? Maybe the Entertainer, by Joplin.



You have an excellent point. I checked and we have Fur Elise as loose music, and the Entertainer in a book, so I think I'll try those (eventually).




Hammersmith said:


> My advice, however, would be to find a piano teacher and learn classical piano for a good five or six years.



Well yes   but I have neither money nor that much of a time commitment.


----------

